
U.S. Cyberattack Hurt Iran’s Ability to Target Oil Tankers, Officials Say - axiomdata316
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/28/us/politics/us-iran-cyber-attack.html
======
steve19
I feel we are being fed a line here. I think it's unlikely that access to such
important military computing infrastructure woud have been blown to stop Iran
hijacking foreign flagged oil tankers.

Either the story is a cover for the real purpose of the operation (most
likely), or the story is wildly overblown.

~~~
unparagoned
I actually thought it was just an article that tried to again make it seem
like Iran was behind the previous attacks, despite there being no evidence.
The owner of one tank said that the us statement that it was Iran was full of
lies and didn't match any of the facts.

------
chelmzy
How does the US know that they don't just have offline backups?

------
NN88
In terms of testing out new gear is:

Iran:USA::Ukraine:Russia ?

